# The Borg's Barn last one in labor now :/ not going well



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

First up to kid is Aja-Sammati Gone With The Wind. She is a FF Nubian who was due yesterday. I will be posting pics on my Fliker account. Its the same name as my screen name. 

Really close behind her is Slyfarms MB San Francisco Bay. She is a 2nd F who is a Nigi. 

Then about April 11 Aja-Sammati Callisto is due. This is her second also. 

Windy is showing signs of going soon. She is not stringing yet but she can not lay down for more then a min or two. She keeps itching her tummy and stretching. She is also walking funny and does not know if she wants to sit on me or run. 

As we are looking at a really bad storm tonight it will be a long night. The good news is it will not be to name babies. I am thinking Stormy and Rainy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The Borg's Barn 3 due in next 10 days*

sounds exciting 

names sound appropriate for the weather at hand


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: The Borg's Barn 3 due in next 10 days*

Well that was a fun night. Was up every hour and nothing. Had to take kids to school. Watch when I get back she has kidded!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The Borg's Barn 3 due in next 10 days*

oh I hope not -- maybe she will wait for you ray:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: The Borg's Barn 3 due in next 10 days*

Well she did wait. Still no babies. She is 3 days late now.

Callisto who is still 10 days away is making moaning and grunting noise everytime I go out there. I am hoping she is not going to go early she is huge poor girl.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: The Borg's Barn 3 due in next 10 days*

Windy's udder is drum tight but she is eating like a pig. She is in my milking/hay barn. Its the only barn with lights. Still no labor or anything *sigh*


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The Borg's Barn 3 due in next 10 days*

I have noticed that goats love to eat a lot before kidding -- usually like 12 hours before kidding. So it could be soon


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: The Borg's Barn 3 due in next 10 days*

Well its just past midnight and I am out sitting in the kidding area while Time my fav packgoat moos at me becouse she want to be in here with me. Still no kids from the vary late Windy. Gads if she keeps them much longer they will be breeding age!!!


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: The Borg's Barn 3 due in next 10 days*

Well we have some action! Windy is in light labor and has started stringing.

Its to get down to 34 degs this morning. We are not there yet but sitting in a 3 sided barn with a goat all night gets vary cold. I just went and grabbed a thermal tarp out of our backpacking gear to put under me and it has really helped. Still cold but no longer to the point of really thinking about dragging Windy into the kitchen LOL.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: The Borg's Barn 3 due in next 10 days*

At 4:05 she started to panic and climing the walls. I scrubed fast and took a look. I could feel two bubbles trying to come out at once. I pushed one back and helped pop the other. I helped pull on front legs while she pushed and got the one pass the other. I no more had the first ones airway cleared then the other slide out. Less then a min. apart. They are both bucklings but in our family that is great! We needed more pack goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The Borg's Barn 3 due in next 10 days*

AWESOME congrats :leap: :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The Borg's Barn 3 due in next 10 days*

A big COngrats.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: The Borg's Barn 3 due in next 10 days*

Congrats! Glad you were able to get the kids out safely  Can't wait to see pics of the new ones.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: The Borg's Barn 3 due in next 10 days*

Well all is well this afternoon. Last night was a long one! Windy is out in the pen screaming her head off. I fill so bad. I wish there was another way to do CEA protection. But then again bottle feed pack goat kids are the only way to get a true bond.

Next up is Franny. She has goop on her tail and is looking like she may be droping just a bit. I can not find her due date so will be keeping a really close eye on her.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: The Borg's Barn 1 due in next 10 days 2 kidded!*

Well I went out and feed all the girls. Franny looked the same. Went out a hour llater becouse I forgot my soda and there she was cleaning 4 little black and whit kids. 2 does and 2 bucklings. She never baged up. Every one is heathy but I can not get them to take a bottle. I am starting a new thred about that.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: The Borg's Barn last one in labor now *

Well my last girl is in labor now. I just called the breeder that I got her from and she is coming out to lend a hand. These babies are a packing line and are coming out huge!! Cross your fingers for her.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: The Borg's Barn last one in labor now *

Every thing is not allright.
She sits like a dog from time tp time and asks warn out but is not active pushing..........


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The Borg's Barn last one in labor now *

If she hasn't started pushing yet... the babies aren't quite there.... 
Sounds like it will be soon.... :hug:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: The Borg's Barn last one in labor now *

Well its still not looking good. She acts like she is in huge pain. My breeder friend just left to get another goat breeder to take a look and help. 
Poor girl is laying flat out and moaning. This one is my girl and my best goat........please let it be ok


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

ray: for your girl.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did you go in with 2 fingers or a fist to see if you can feel a stuck kid? I had a doe who had a breach kid (full back no legs) and I had to go in and push the kid back and find legs.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

1st Buck full breech spine first up side down. 

2nd doe breech feet first

3rd head first. 

Mom does not want to drink. Acting dazed. After birth has not passed. She got a shot of oxcetoson(sp?) To help pass it. 

Kids doing well.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, Shelly! ray: for you and your doe to be ok. Trust the babies are ok?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh how scary! I hope she is ok... I'm sure she is just acting off because she is exhausted.... I'd give her about 12cc's of goatade to help get her going.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

ray: for your doe. Sorry it didn't go smoothly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow...how horrible.... :hug: She had a difficult time ...she may need some rest.... :hug: 

did the kids get any colostrum?

I am praying for the doe.... ray: 

Congrats on the new babies..... :hug:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Kids are doing great. I keep colostrum in the freezer. Took awhile to get mom up on the milk stand and she gave me over 5lbs more. . She still dose not want to eat and drink. She did eat her grain. I am keeping a close eye on her. She has had goat aid. I may give her some B's tomorrow. This vacant stare is scaring me a bit. She did pass her after birth.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

give her 20-30 ccs of calcium drench or CMPK gel


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with stacey....give her calcium.....right away...
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkfever.htm
this site tells about milk fever...I don't know why... they put the word fever in there.... because it is totally the opposite.....they don't have a fever...at all..

Glad the babies received colostrum..... :greengrin:

Maybe get a temp to make sure nothing else is going on with her..... :hug:


----------

